

Right Livelihood Award: 2014 – Edward Snowden - sroecker
http://www.rightlivelihood.org/1380.html

======
Y-bar
Carl Bildt (The Swedish Minister of Foreign Affairs) did not allow the prize
ceremony to be held at its regular place at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs
building. The stated reason is that he disapproves of Snowden's actions.

[http://www.thelocal.se/20140924/row-as-snowden-wins-
swedish-...](http://www.thelocal.se/20140924/row-as-snowden-wins-swedish-
rights-prize)

~~~
PythonicAlpha
Does fit into the picture. It seems (and I heard that lately) that Sweden is
well known for its attendance to the wishes of the US gvnmt.

------
bdcravens
"Often an Honorary Award is given to a person or group whose work the Jury
wishes to recognise but who is not primarily in need of monetary support. The
prize money is for ongoing successful work, never for personal use."

Falls pretty short of what the Nobel gives.

"It has become widely known as the 'Alternative Nobel Prize'"

So basically they just co-opted the name.

~~~
fnordsensei
Although giving, for example, Bill Gates $100000 is redundant. That's pocket
change for him.

Edit: although I see now that Snowden has been made honorary recipient. Not
sure why he wouldn't need the money though.

